# bream fishing in escambia and santa rosa county



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

i am new to the area but love catching sprintime and summer bream on beds. I was wondering if anyone could give me a good place to take my little boy and wife who have never been. I would love to just get a good morning to go and be guarenteed to slam a bobber under the water consistently. thanks.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is a link to Santa Rosa County Fishing lakes. Each location has a LAT / Long location listed. If you have Google Earth you can copy the LAT/LONG and paste it in the Google Earth search window and it will show you were it is at. I don't know of any other way.

http://www.fishingworks.com/lakes/florida/santa-rosa/

Bear Lake, Karick Lake and Hurricane Lake are the popular spots in north Santa Rosa County and Lake Stone near Century in Escambia County all have good shore access.

Good Luck!

B.S.


----------

